
What as it like to work at NeXT? - Austin_Conlon
https://www.quora.com/What-was-it-like-to-work-at-NeXT?share=1
======
sbuccini
Whoa, small world! Back in the day, while I was just a lowly intern at Apple,
I schemed my way into this cookout. There were a ton of Apple old-timers
there, including Blaine, who had tons of stories like this. Wish I could hang
out with those folks again—it was such a blast.

